# where can I buy Back to Nature modules?



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

the thing is, i'm from Costa Rica, so how or where can I buy this Back to Nature backround, *** done them before with styro, but i haven't got the time unfortunately... so this is my best option... this is the one I want (200cmx60cm):


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking at their website, it looks like the neareset distributor will be in the US. Try contacting this place and see if they can help you.

USA
Dutch Aquarium Systems
1616 East Main Street
US-Waxahachie TX-75165
USA
Tel. (972)938-2020
Fax (972)938-1117
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.dutchaquarium.com


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

already tried, but the url takes me somewhere else.....

guess it will do with an email


----------



## haplodepatrijn (May 25, 2008)

I would like to install this backwall (150 x 50) in my aquarium, type EVASION aquatlantis (150x50x70). But some friends who have this type of aquarium are telling me that they think
it is nearly impossible to install this back without doing permanent damage.
Due to the fact that you can not remove the stabiliser-strip.
Has anyone succeeded in installing this back for this type and how did they do it ?
Otherwise i have to go for an other solution (but nothing is near as beautiful as these backs).


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I myself have the same aquarium... I checked out the website, to see the way they are installing it, and it doesn't really seem easy if you don't have any experience with gluing aquariums etc.

Can anybody else help us out? I'm interested to know this as well... They really are good lookin' 

Thx, 
Koen


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

anybody please? 

Thx

Koen


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

haplodepatrijn said:


> I would like to install this backwall (150 x 50) in my aquarium, type EVASION aquatlantis (150x50x70). But some friends who have this type of aquarium are telling me that they think
> it is nearly impossible to install this back without doing permanent damage.
> Due to the fact that you can not remove the stabiliser-strip.
> Has anyone succeeded in installing this back for this type and how did they do it ?
> Otherwise i have to go for an other solution (but nothing is near as beautiful as these backs).


To get around the cross support brace you have to cut the background into smaller pieces. You do this by cutting along a rock crack in the background or around rocks depending on which background you get. Once they are in pieces you put them into the tank in the correct order and then silicone them in.

Simply as that.

I however do not know where you can order Back 2 Nature backgrounds or modules outside of Europe. You can always check into Pangea Backgrounds or AquaTerra Backgrounds which can both be ordered from here. Another place to order Pangea backgrounds is here.

Hope that helps. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The German BTN distributor will ship out of country. Go the BTN website and look them up. They will be quite expensive once you include shipping.


----------



## vibsn (Apr 25, 2008)

have you tried to contact www.unimati.dk?
it's in denmark
press "internetbutikk" and then dekoration..


----------

